# Alternative gratuite à little snitch



## Avril-VII (13 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un alternatif gratuit à little snitch ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Alkeran (13 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un alternatif gratuit à little snitch ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !



J'ai beau chercher.. euh, non... je vois pas, désolé :hein:
En freeware, y'a Hen-Wen, mais ça n'a rien à voir, ça marche en sens opposé par rapport à little snitch...:mouais:


----------



## Alkeran (13 Juin 2005)

A défaut, y'a BrickHouse mais ça semble etre un chèreouère...

Personellement, j'a adopté little snitch:love:


----------



## Lemimit (26 Août 2009)

AppCleaner est gratuit et semble efficace.
http://www.freemacsoft.net/AppCleaner/

* En souhaitant cette réponse encore utile 4 ans après la question


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Août 2009)

Quel est le rapport entre AppCleaner et Little Snitch ?


----------



## fransik (26 Août 2009)

Alkeran a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher.. euh, non... je vois pas, désolé :hein:
> En freeware, y'a Hen-Wen, mais ça n'a rien à voir, ça marche en sens opposé par rapport à little snitch...:mouais:



...l'info est encore (presque) exacte, HenWen _était_ un système de détection d'intrusion.
Etait, parce qu'il n'est plus supporté depuis ±2006 (Mac OS 10.4 max.!)...



PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Quel est le rapport entre AppCleaner et Little Snitch ?



...quatre ans entre la question et la réponse  c'est le seul rapport entre les deux.
Et non, je ne connais pas non plus d'alternatives à Little Snitch


----------

